# ZDF / Mittwoch morgen



## Mister L (14 Sep. 2017)

Hi zusammen,

gestern morgen war ich relativ früh wach und habe mich so durchs Fernsehen gezappt.

Ich bin mir sicher, es war im ZDF, dort fiel mir eine tolle Frau auf, sehr schlank, mit blonden Locken. Sie hatte ein rotes, enges Kleid an. Sie sah toll aus.
Die Sendung lief vor dem Morgenmagazin, dieses kam gleich im Anschluss.

Ich war auf einen Schlag hellwach, was für ein Engel :thumbup:
Weiß jemand, wer die Moderatorin ist ?

Habe gerade in der Mediathek nachgeschaut, in der Sendung vor dem MoMa moderierte eine andere...hmmm. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, vielleicht hab ich noch halb geschlafen.

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

Gruß Mister L


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2017)

Vorm Morgenmagazin lief "Hallo Deutschland":

Sandra Maria Gronewald vielleicht?


----------



## Mister L (14 Sep. 2017)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort.

Nein, die war es nicht....Aber die taucht glaube ich in der Mediathek auf. 

Ist sehr verwirrend, ich bin mir sicher es war ZDF.

Gruß Mister L


----------



## Death Row (14 Sep. 2017)

Christina von Ungern-Sternberg?


----------



## Mister L (14 Sep. 2017)

Leider auch nein, die hatte am 12.09. noch glatte Haare, keine kleinen blonde Locken.

So langsam bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es ZDF war.

Wird zwischen "Hallo Deutschland" und dem "MoMa" noch eine kurze Sendung eingeschoben ?

Gruß Mister L


----------



## Mister L (14 Sep. 2017)

Ich glaube, es war Annika Zimmermann....
Figur, Frisur...könnte hinkommen


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2017)

Nö wird nicht, dann musste noch mal in dich gehen und drüber nachdenken, wo und wann das war


----------



## GPhil (14 Sep. 2017)

Das muss Annika Zimmermann gewesen sein, die hatte gestern morgen ein enges rotes Kleid an. Zusätzlich ist sie schlank und hat blonde Locken  
Ging es bei dem Beitrag um Sport?


----------



## Mister L (14 Sep. 2017)

Weiß ich nicht mehr.....

Aber wenn rotes Kleid, dann war sie es !

:thx:


----------



## Skype (15 Sep. 2017)

beim nächten mal Handy raus xD


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Sep. 2017)

Mister L schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> gestern morgen war ich relativ früh wach und habe mich so durchs Fernsehen gezappt.
> 
> ...



Du hast Probleme. Na ja, wer sonst keine Freundin hat oder sonstige soziale
Kontakte, der muss sich halt mit sowas zufrieden geben.Hast schon ein wahrlich
aufregendes Leben:WOW::WOW:


----------

